# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  اعلان نتائج القبول الموحد في الجامعات الرسمية

## mylife079

اعلان نتائج القبول الموحد في الجامعات الرسمية 


اعلنت وحدة تنسيق القبول الموحد في الجامعات الرسمية نتائج القبول الموحد للطلبة المقبولين لعام 2010/2011 على موقع الوحدة. 

www.admhec.gov.jo 


المصدر

----------


## mylife079

النتائج عن طريق الاسم 

http://uniapp.ammonnews.net/

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك لاختي القبول في جامعة اليرموك تخصص علوم الحاسوب


مبروك للجميع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف مبروك حوريه وان شاء الله منها للأعلى

----------


## mylife079

يبارك فيك عبدالله شكرا الك يا غالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يبارك فيك عبدالله شكرا الك يا غالي


تسلم يا كبير 

بس في شبين مش زابط معاي نتيجتهم شو السبب

----------


## mylife079

ابعثلي اياهم على الخاص او هون

----------


## Rahma Queen

شكرا ع الموضوع
والف مبروك للجميع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الف مبروك محمد واي مساعده انا جاهزه واذا بدها كتب عندي

----------


## Sc®ipt

الف مبروك لكل الشباب والصبايا الي انقبلو و حظا اوفر للي ما انقبلو

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور 


شكرا صديقة ما قصرتي

----------

